# Aloha



## xoek (Jun 11, 2009)

what's up. been a long time martial artist, but never stayed in one discipline too long. my dad used to put me and my brother in classes here and there but never long enough to earn any progression, mostly he would take advantage of summer deals and stuff. growing up i did karate, tae kwon do, escrima and judo. when i was 14 my dad and i did kickboxing for about a year, and that stuck with me. as an adult as soon as could aford it a sought out a good kickboxing class and that lead me to an mma gym named 808 fight factory, from kickboxing i progressed to their grappling classes and everything mushroomed from there, i lost about 100 lbs in a year, and felt great, but after a year i changed jobs for a better one but that left me working nights and that and full time father hood with 4 kids left me wit hno time for training, so i'm back where i started. hopefully soon i'll find time.

that about wraps up my martial arts experience in a nutshell.

aloha


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 11, 2009)

Aloha and welcome. Might you be a local boy too?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 11, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## xoek (Jun 12, 2009)

just2kicku said:


> Aloha and welcome. Might you be a local boy too?


 
originally i'm from texas, but i've been living here for almost 10 years, hang out and kick it with locals, and and married a local filipina from kalihi, does that count? lol


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 12, 2009)

Aloha Kamusta Ka!
What part of Hi are you in?


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 12, 2009)

xoek said:


> originally i'm from texas, but i've been living here for almost 10 years, hang out and kick it with locals, and and married a local filipina from kalihi, does that count? lol



Ohhh, I see, a transplant.LOL. I guess a local-in-law counts too.haha. where you stay now, I grew up in Ewa Beach, back when the cane field was my backyard.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------

